# Hello from Virginia!



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

I heard about this forum from my friend Maxy.. she's Siameseifuplz here.

My nickname is Nolu and I'm the slave of three indoor cats... Tom, 11 and 1/2, and Emma & Chili who are both 3 years old. (There is also a D-O-G named Middie, but the cats don't like me to talk about him unless we are discussing ways to harass him.  )

Tom is our rescue.. he's a beautifully mannered gentleman who loves the sound of his own voice, and grabbing your hands when you have food in them. Other than that, he's an angel. When he isn't being an angel, I try to be positive and tell him he's full of "character".. lol!










Tom licking Emma









Tom and Emma from the same photoshoot









Emma (Em, Emmy, Nemma, Fat Cat, Bane of My Existence, Alarm Clock Cat.. she has lots of nicknames!) rules the house, the other cats, and the D-O-G with skill and large amounts of shedding. She wakes us up in the mornings and jumps on the counters and we keep forgiving her because she's cute - it's a vicious cycle. Her bad habits include running between or into my legs while I am running, knocking full water bottles and glasses off counters, and making you feel guilty for not sharing your food. Her good habits include.. being cuddly and cute. Sadly that's about it. 

No, I was not kidding about the cuteness. See?


















Chili is my baby... she's a tortie full of 'tude. She's also my Attack Cat - when someone comes to the door or there is a bump in the night, she's there growling and generally being unfriendly and intimidating to the intruder until she has a) figured out it was just a noise or b) inspected the guest and realized that guests equal a new person to chew on.

Chili is also not photogenic. Translation: when the camera is out, she makes faces. This will have to do..









Face-making in action:











So.. that concludes my long hello.. I'm excited to be here and to meet you all!


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Lovely cats you have! I too have an 'Emma' type of cat :lol: Welcome and look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, Nolu! What a great family you have!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous kitties.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. You have a very interesting family, and take lovely photos.


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!  And the compliments. Taking pictures of the cats is one of my favorite hobbies now. I actually have some recent pics of Tom to share.. I think the right place to post those is "meet my kitty" section?


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Please do put LOTS of pics in the Meet My Kitty Section.


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

Will do, LOL! I'll start a thread right now.


----------



## Bandit_X (May 29, 2008)

hello fellow Virginian.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome to you and the gorgeous crew!


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Love your storytelling! I'm glad you're here!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hello -- possible fellow DC area person? Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous. The one of the two kitties sleeping on the floor --- just spectacular.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new too. 

Your cats are so pretty! Great photos!


----------



## noludoru (Jun 19, 2008)

October said:


> Hello -- possible fellow DC area person? Your pictures are absolutely gorgeous. The one of the two kitties sleeping on the floor --- just spectacular.


Yep! About an hour and a half..ish. Thank you for the compliments!  Actually, thank you EVERYONE for the compliments on my kitties. They're getting big, inflated egos, trust me.



talullah said:


> Love your storytelling! I'm glad you're here!


LOL thank you. I Have fun with it.  

Anyhow, now I'm getting around to posting that thread.. I started the other day and my internet cut out before I was done. It's been a bit of a pain this week. But that's okay, since now I have NEW pictures to post instead of just old ones!


----------

